# PROBLEMS WITH THE BOARD POST UP HERE! > MESSAGE BOARD PROBLEMS >  Mobile App issue

## [email protected]

This has been going on for me for a few weeks now. When I try to open a post in the mobile app I get this response:



I've deleted the app. Updated my phone. Reinstalled the app and get the same thing. Any idea when a fix will be out?

----------


## charger69

How did you re install app? I had problems and deleted the app and now I cannot find where to download it.

----------


## [email protected]

If you have an Android phone it's on the Google play store.

----------


## RaginCajun

download Tapatalk app, and search for the website/forum

----------

